
Show HN: AutoComplete.js v2.0 - TarekRaafat
https://tarekraafat.github.io/autoComplete.js/
======
kowdermeister
Please add up/down arrow support, add a great deal to accessibility.

~~~
elyobo
And just all round usability; you're typing to get the autocomplete
suggestions anyway, keyboard navigation to the suggestions is just more
convenient.

------
welder
That's nice, but usually I need more features like multiselect, html-formatted
option rows in the dropdown, etc.

Currently I use Selectize.js and Chosen.js:

[https://github.com/selectize/selectize.js](https://github.com/selectize/selectize.js)

[https://github.com/harvesthq/chosen](https://github.com/harvesthq/chosen)

~~~
welder
Also
[https://github.com/jshjohnson/Choices](https://github.com/jshjohnson/Choices)

------
kevindong
Why should this be used over Fuse.js?
[https://github.com/krisk/Fuse](https://github.com/krisk/Fuse)

~~~
Ralfp
Fuse appears to be search engine, and OP is sharing the autocompletion
component for use in interface.

~~~
kevindong
After a (slightly more than) cursory skimming through the code, AutoComplete
appears to be an auto complete library __without __fuzzy searching (i.e.
searching 'comptuer' would not match 'computer') that has a built in approach
for showing why the library matched the results (i.e. searching 'comp' would
show 'computer' as a result with the 'comp' part highlighted).

Fuse.js is purely just a fuzzy searching library. It's entirely up to the
developer to do the front end (including the highlighting).

Based on AutoComplete.js's roadmap [0], it's pretty clear OP intends for this
to become Fuse.js but with a front end component added on top.

[0] Primarily item 'Sort rendered results':
[https://tarekraafat.github.io/autoComplete.js/#/?id=_6-roadm...](https://tarekraafat.github.io/autoComplete.js/#/?id=_6-roadmap)

~~~
Ralfp
I am aware of what Fuse.js does and what fuzzy matching is ;)

However if project is named "autocomplete 2.0" (which is an UI concept first)
and your landing page focuses on search input with suggestions, it's safe to
assume whats the focus of the library.

~~~
kevindong
I was personally confused about what OP's library does. When I think
"autocomplete", I personally think of fuzzy searching a la search engines. The
library's docs [0] don't ever actually say what the library is for. In fact,
all the docs's header says is:

> autoComplete.js is a simple pure vanilla Javascript library that's
> progressively designed for speed, high versatility and seamless integration
> with wide range of projects & systems.

In that sentence, the only thing that hints at the library's purpose is the
word "autocomplete." All of the other words could be applied to any "pure
vanilla Javascript library."

[0]:
[https://tarekraafat.github.io/autoComplete.js](https://tarekraafat.github.io/autoComplete.js)

~~~
stestagg
The term autocomplete is actually surprisingly well defined

------
linkmotif
React has made all these things unnecessary for me. These are cool libraries
but when you learn React you can code something like this exactly how you want
it, quickly and easily.

------
ganeshkrishnan
Is there a way to set options /filters?

